# City of God (the movie)



## soliloquy (Feb 27, 2010)

anyone saw this movie? i have to say, i'm blown away, and i usually dont get blown away by movies all too often. 

the entire movie is breath taking and quiet a roller coaster ride as it keeps you at the edge of your seat and keeps you guessing as to whats next.

the movie is pretty much about these slums in rio-degenior(sp), that are over run by gangsters. living there is incredibly difficult and death is always around you as people keep looting one another, people keep cheating on one another, random gun fires, and etc. it also helps that its a true story. 

the other thing is that screenplay was done so brilliantly. its like reading a book that has hundreds of characters. the movie takes you into their lives and the story keeps changing its focal point again and again. so where the movie starts in the beginning wont really be were its leading 20 minutes from then. and so on.

if you do watch the movie, make sure you dont watch it with minors, as there is a lot of nudity, explicit sexuality, and a lot of violence. 

i highly recommend it to anyone who likes gangster movies, but a bit more localized gangsters that aren't the every day tony, and mario, or carlos.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 27, 2010)

Thought it was great... was true/semi-true as well, no?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 27, 2010)

It was an amazing movie. You should also check out City of Men if you haven't already  It's not a sequel or anything, but it's from the same producers and it's also about the slums and gang life in Rio.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a great movie and one which imo should be shown to all these stupid kids who think they are hardcore gangsters as it's the real deal not some bullshit MTV fantasy of what gangs are like.

BTW you do know that there was a spin-off TV series? it's called City Of Men it's not as dark as the film but it's still pretty cool it ran for 4 seasons and then a 2nd movie was made which I haven't seen yet.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 27, 2010)

city of men as a show?
i know of the movie, which a lot of people said was fairly disappointing comparing to city of god. never heard of the shows though. 

i have to say, watching this after slum-dog, i never saw anything magical about that slum-dog millionare movie. city of god on the other hand just blew me away. 

and yes, it is based on a trew story. they didn't really change names all too much either. and some of the characters from the original movie are seen in the movie too


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 27, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> city of men as a show?
> i know of the movie, which a lot of people said was fairly disappointing comparing to city of god. never heard of the shows though.



The series of City Of Men is more about the characters growing up and going through typical teenage experiences but it's set against the environment of crime, gangs, corrupt cops which was set up within the first film.

The show takes a more comedic approach at times and tends to features the main characters getting into a lot of scrapes and dodgy situations a bit too much, but to it's credit it does flesh out the world of the movies more though as it explores other areas of Brazil such as the rich areas of town and prisons etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

Brilliant film, very dark. There is a lot of truth behind it too.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 27, 2010)

City of God is one of the best movies I've ever seen.. brilliantly done, exciting, interesting, and grounded in reality for extra points.


----------



## zeal0us (Feb 27, 2010)

sakeido said:


> City of God is one of the best movies I've ever seen.. brilliantly done, exciting, interesting, and grounded in reality for extra points.



Definitely.


----------



## Gamba (Feb 27, 2010)

Dudes, you got to watch this other Brazilian movie called "elite troop" you are going to be amazed also.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 28, 2010)

Gamba said:


> Dudes, you got to watch this other Brazilian movie called "elite troop" you are going to be amazed also.




i shall look that up


----------



## Gamba (Mar 4, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i shall look that up


So, did you watched it???
and just to rectify: rio-degenior(sp), is actually Rio de Janeiro and it is in Rio de Janeiro (RJ) not São Paulo (SP), it is kinda like New York - NY, so Rio de Janeiro - RJ.
And yes, it is based in a true story and historical facts, the growing of the "favelas" happened just like the movie says and most of the character really existed.
Sorry for bother you guys with that, but since it is a Brazilian movie and I'm Brazilian I thought I should say something


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 4, 2010)

Very good film. I saw it in 2006 I think, so it was a while ago and I don't remember it that well, but still a very good film.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw this movie a few years ago and I was nothing short of impressed. the directing style was very authentic and the actors were awesome. +1 for people appreciating it in its subtitled form, dubs are awful


----------



## trevets (Mar 16, 2010)

i loved this movie, everyone needs to watch it


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 17, 2010)

trevets said:


> i loved this movie, everyone needs to watch it



Also saw it a looong time ago..

Great movie indeed


----------



## hide (Mar 23, 2010)

Great movie, in particular great screenplay and rhythm. It succeeds in presenting an absurdly problematic situation keeping the whole movie enjoyable and fast paced. I'll have to watch it again in the near future.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 28, 2010)

It's sort of a real story, yes. Lil' Zé and Knockout Ned are definitely real, but I'm not sure if the narrator (Rocket) is as well.



Gamba said:


> Dudes, you got to watch this other Brazilian movie called "elite troop" you are going to be amazed also.



I think the English title is Elite Squad. 

Definitely worth looking it up. IIRC, Elite Squad had some negative reception in Europe due to supposedely supporting police violence. I don't see that way, though... it's just how it happens in here. Since the narrator is a cop, the story is told from his PoV


----------



## Paulfocused (Mar 28, 2010)

I must be pretty clueless since I haven't heard or it. I'll go check it out since so many of you seem to have enjoyed it.


----------



## trevets (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulfocused said:


> I must be pretty clueless since I haven't heard or it. I'll go check it out since so many of you seem to have enjoyed it.


 
thats a good idea, you wont be let down by this movie


----------



## Gamba (Mar 29, 2010)

City of God and Elite Troop are two of the best Brazilian movies ever made, you guys that didn't checked it yet are missing it...


----------

